# New Type 1 and scared.



## andrew1974 (Jun 7, 2012)

I was diagnosed with Type 1 last Thursday and I am so so scared.  I am 37 and have been fine all my life.  I don?t have any family history, have eaten a good diet and never smoked or drank alcohol. 

I just don?t know why this has happened to me.

I feel like I have been given a death sentence and what to grow old to see my 2 year old daughter grow and have grandchildren.  My wife is also pregnant with our second child and I am falling apart with the diagnosis.  

I just want someone to tell me that if I look after myself that I will be OK and I will see my children grow old but I am scared this won?t happen

Please please help re-assure me that I can get over this because I cannot fall apart for my wife and children


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi Andrew, welcome to the forum  It's a difficult diagnosis to receive, especially if you feel you have taken good care of yourself over the years - I was similar, but aged 49 and about to fly off to Stockholm to run a marathon when I was diagnosed and it took a little while to sink in. But you musn't blame yourself - the causes of Type 1 are not clearly known, but it is caused when the body's own immune system attacks the insulin producing cells in the pancreas and very often will strike people who are otherwise fit, active and healthy.

The good news is that it does NOT have to affect your quality of life, or your longevity if you look after yourself, learn how to manage it well and show it some respect. Treatments, monitoring and insulin regimes are a far cry from years ago when much less was known, and it is now possible to control your blood sugar levels so that they are little different to a non-diabetic person. It does take some work and knowledge though, but try not to become overwhelmed by everything - you will learn through experience how to deal with things, and from following the advice of your healthcare team - plus you always have us here to share your thoughts and questions with!  I fully intend to be fit and active when I receive my 50 year medal from Diabetes UK when I turn 99!

I would highly recommend getting a copy of Type 1 Diabetes in Children, Adolescents and Young People by Ragnar Hanas. It covers all aspects of living with Type 1 diabetes (don't worry that it might not be suitable for you at 37, it is good reading whatever your age!).

Have a browse also through our Useful links thread. If anything is worrying you, please ask - no question is considered 'silly' and we will do our best to help.


----------



## jalapino (Jun 7, 2012)

Hello andrew, i no how you feel and so does everyone else on hear when  you first find out, there are many people on here who will give you great advise and help you when you need it, remember it's not your fault just a GLITCH in the matrix in your body! with good direction and aid you will over come this. as i said more educated people on hear will give you advise and help calm your thoughts. chin up pal


----------



## Mark T (Jun 7, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Andrew


----------



## Steff (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi and a warm welcome to the forum andrew


----------



## Newtothis (Jun 7, 2012)

A warm welcome to the forum Andrew xx


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi Andrew

Welcome to the forum, but sorry you've had to join!

I was a little younger than you at diagnosis (21) but thankfully have made it through the next 20-odd years with no nasties. 

Be careful what you read on the Internet, most of the stuff about shortened life expectancy etc is hopelessly out of date. Being diagnosed is rubbish, but with modern treatment techniques and equipment you stand the very best chance of a long, healthy, happy and (relatively) normal life

Have a good read around and ask any questions as they crop up. 

What treatment regime have you been put on?

M


----------



## Twitchy (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi Andrew,

I can reassure you!  I was 11 months old when I was diagnosed, & back then ('79) the insulins, methods of testing blood glucose etc were pants compated to now...so if you were going to draw this straw, you've picked a good time. I have a 5 & 2 yr old, & fully intend to be around to nurture, protect & generally embarress for decades to come.   The things I've found about diabetes are that: 1) it's like riding a tiger - get lazy or careless & it will bite you in the backside, 2) sadly not all docs or nurses are that helpful so. 3) education, education, education! - don't rely on the nhs alone, read up on it yourself, so you know what questions to ask & how to self manage.  

I realise it probably all feels overwhelming & probably like there's not much link between cause & effect at the mo - talk to your diabetic specialist nurse (dsn) about going a 'dafne' course (Dose Adjustment For Normal Eating) or similar - this will give you some basic 'rules' for dose adjusting, what to do if you're ill, exercising, etc. learning Carb counting is well worth thd effort, as recording the carbs you eat, together with the doses of insulin you've had & your blood glucose levels are the only way to spot trends, adjust doses etc. 

Finally (i'll shut up in a mo, promise!), your diabetes care should normally br under a specialist outpatient team at a hospital, rather than your gp...gp's csn be great but don't always have the depth of experience etc. 

Anyway...sorry if that's overload - I know it's a lot to come to terms with, & with little ones life is hectic, but if you ringfence the time to get your diabetes control good it will impact far less than if you don't (speaking from experience here!). You can do this - you're not alone, this us a great forum with lots of experience.  

Finally finally (!), many congrats & best wishes on your impending new addition to the family! 

All the best, 

Twitchy


----------



## trophywench (Jun 7, 2012)

Well I was 22 when I got it, and I'll be having my 40th Diaversary at the end of July.  No legs have dropped off, no eyes have gone blind, no kidneys have failed; I haven't had a heart attack or a stroke - yet anyway.  But there's still plenty of time of course.  I've never broken a bone yet either as it happens.  I have lost some of my teeth though.

I reckon before you get to my age you still have plenty of water skiing or abseiling time left. (or whatever hazardous activity takes your fancy really)  I reckon we are still a lot more likely to get knocked over by a bus than we are to die of diabetic complications.

My (step, admittedly but I'm only 4 months younger than their actual mum)  daughters are now aged 38 and 40, their own kids (7 in total) are aged between 22 years and 7 weeks, and the 22yo has a son.

Yes you'll comfortably see your kids grow up!

Chill.  There are actually a helluva lot of far worse things we could have.


----------



## Robster65 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi Andrew. Welcome 

Another one here who's reached the ripe old age of 46 after 33 years of T1 without anything more than any other man in his 40s (aches and pains and short sighted ).

I've not been the greatest health fanatic, have never smoked and only drink in extreme moderation. 

The best thing you can do for your diabetes and general health is to try not to stress too much and worry less. It's a random, genetic condition that's been lying dormant in your metabolism, waiting for its moment to strike and nothing you did would have stopped it. So it's best to accept it, learn all you can about it (not the horror myths in the press) and ask as many questions as you can think of on here, so you find out the realities from old and new alike.

You'll probably be a lot healthier once you realise how best to manage it, so don't worry about not seeing your kids grow up. 

Rob


----------



## andrew1974 (Jun 8, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thank you for the replies.  They do make a big difference and I am now reading them to help keep me carm.  I have just woken at 3am in a panic just hoping it was a dream and now lying awake scared again because I realise this is a reality.

I want it all to be fixed now but the nurse said they need to bring my glucose down slowly.

I was getting readings as low as 5.6 yesterday but my key was high in the morning at 0.9.  I tried lowering my carbs and thought this was the right thing to do as I keep reading to reduce the carb intake.  The nurse suggested I eat more because my body is not getting enough energy and the body is using fat to keep me working.  She has suggested that I eat carbs and then they will give me more insulin to bring down the glucose once the key are low.

I ate lasagna yesterday lunch time and my reading was 9.3 before evening meal but the key was now low or zero.  I guess the nurse was right and hope she will up my insulin tonight.  My fear is now that if I don't eat a lot of pasta then I will go hypo which I have not experienced yet.

How much warning of hypo do you get and can these be manged easily.

My eyesight has become really blurred since I found out and started insulin.  I have been told this would get better as its just me adjusting to the insulin.  Has anyone experience this and know how quickly is goes back to normal.

I have so many questions and want to do everyone in my power to get old healthy.

I am currently taking insulard 2x a day 8 units


----------



## Northerner (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi Andrew, how did you come to be diagnosed? Had you lost much weight prior to diagnosis? I'm guessing that by 'key' you mean ketones - these are an acidic by-product of burning fat for energy and your nurse is correct in that it's important to try and get these down. This will entail eating a good balanced diet and providing your body with sufficient insulin to process both the glucose in your blood (allowing your cells to use it as energy) and to process the ketones out of your body. This should not take too long of eating normally and getting the necessary adjustments to your insulin. You don't need to go overboard on the carbs, but it would be a good idea to start a food diary and record the amount of carbs that are in the food and drink you consume each day - this will be very useful for future reference. 

Hypos generally give very good warning symptoms. You may feel sweaty or shaky, and maybe a little disorientated - these are common symptoms, but you will learn what your own particular signals are. If you should feel out of the ordinary, then test your blood sugar levels. If you are below 4.0 mmol/l then have something sweet - the recommended amount is something sugary and containing around 15g of carbs, so I find 3 jelly babies matches this for me. Some people will prefer to drink 150ml of full sugar coke of lucozade. You will usually very quickly feel much better, but test again after 10-15 mins and check you are now above 4.0 mmol/l - if still below then repeat the treatment. One thing to bear in mind is that you may feel symptoms even though you are above 4.0, this is common when you are newly diagnosed and your body is returning to more normal levels after being high prior to diagnosis. In this situation just have a small amont of sugar - say 1 jelly baby - and this should stop the symptoms without raising your levels too high. 

It will take a little time for you to become more settled, as you recover from how you were at diagnosis and get the balance of insulin and carbs right, so don't worry that things don't happen instantly - it's more of a marathon than a sprint! The same goes for your eyesight - it will take possibly a few weeks for it to return to normal and is due to the high levels of glucose distorting the lens of your eyes - but it WILL return to normal. I ended up having to use a magnifying glass or increasing font sizes on the computer for a few weeks!

One final thing, and you don't need to worry about this at this early stage, you should ask your nurse about going onto a basal/bolus, or MDI (Multiple Daily Injections) insulin regime as this will give you greater control and flexibility with your eating and your lifestyle.

Do ask us any questions you have and hopefully we can reassure you that you CAN do this and it will become much more routine and less of a daily drama for you. You certainly sound very motivated to succeed so you are off to a head start


----------



## andrew1974 (Jun 8, 2012)

*thanks*

Thanks for taking time to re-assure me.  I feel like I need telling it will be OK several times a day just to keep me from falling apart at the moment.  

I went to the doctors in Jan because I had been getting aching under my left arm pit and was getting nerve pain in my foot and arm.  I was worried then that it might be something serious like cancer or Diabetes.  They took blood test then but forgot to fast before the test

The test results came back and they said that the blood sugar was high, but as I had eaten something before I should take it again.  To be honest I was relieved that it was not cancer so never went back which I know I should have now.

About 4 weeks ago I noticed that I was enjoying drinking more.  I did not feel particularly thirsty.  I just thought I was enjoying drinking.  I was having a lot of stress at work so just thought it was a reaction to this.  I also noticed I was going to the toilet a lot.  I then started to lose weight and people started to comment how thin I was looking in the face.  I also started to notice that I was losing it on the body

I just want to get the weight back on and feel normal again, but don?t feel this will ever happen.  I am getting so many negative thoughts about the future that I am not sure I want to face it.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 8, 2012)

Please DO request that you go onto multiple injections Andrew - otherwise you are going to be stuck with totally unflexible mealtimes and being forced to consume exactly the same amount of carbohydrate at those set times and frankly, life seldom works like that.  It may sound truly awful having to have more jabs but you know, it's worth it so you can do what you want when you want to do it, rather than having to obey the rules the insulin sets down.

Once you can get onto such a routine, in a very short time you will learn to merrily adjust your own doses just like the rest of us* and not have to wait to see the nurse or doctor.

* NB this is the way it is for Type 1, it is not because we are naughty or anything!

Eyes - mine took about 6 to 8 weeks to sort themselves out.  Just about drove me potty, I couldn't read, knit, sew or watch telly.  Couldn't work because being as I had a clerical job, I couldn't see to do it.  It wasn't just blurred for me, what it was, was that they wouldn't focus properly.  I could MAKE them for a few minutes, eg to read the graduations on an insulin syringe, but that was my limit.

It gradually improved after the first 4 weeks.


----------



## Twitchy (Jun 8, 2012)

One very important thing to mention Andrew, is that when your sugar levels are high, it's common to feel pants emotionally as well as physically - so feeling negative about the future in a sense is natural (after all,diagnosis probably does feel like a loss & life will be different now) but the key thing to hold onto is that as you get back to normal sugar levels, you will feel better in every way. As Northerner says, in time going on to MDI will give you more flexibility & with care you can do anything - I know someone who walked to the south pole!  

That said, there is also an association between D & depression, so if you continue to feel bad emotionally, or if you start to feel worse about the future, please do speak to your gp - maybe counselling would help you come to terms with things. Please believe me, you have a wonderful life in front of you, a beautiful new baby to look forward to and a lot of support here as & when you need it. You'll get there, and d'you know what? I bet in a while you'll be able to reassure others in turn! Hang on in there Andrew. ((((no hug icon, so here's a hug in words instead lol)))).


----------



## Northerner (Jun 8, 2012)

andrew1974 said:


> ...About 4 weeks ago I noticed that I was enjoying drinking more.  I did not feel particularly thirsty.  I just thought I was enjoying drinking.  I was having a lot of stress at work so just thought it was a reaction to this.  I also noticed I was going to the toilet a lot.  I then started to lose weight and people started to comment how thin I was looking in the face.  I also started to notice that I was losing it on the body
> 
> I just want to get the weight back on and feel normal again, but don?t feel this will ever happen.  I am getting so many negative thoughts about the future that I am not sure I want to face it.



This sounds pretty much like me - I lost about 20 pounds over 18-24 months after a very stressful time at work, peeing more, drinking huge amounts but put it all down to other things. Then I caught a virus and dropped another 17 pounds in 4 days and got diagnosed. So, before all this started I weighed 11st 4. Before the virus I weighed 9st 7. At diagnosis I weighed 8st 4, but now, and with a a few ups and downs I weigh 11st, so I am back to 'normal' for me. 

There are many great examples out there of how Type 1 diabetes doesn't have to get in the way - have a look at Team Type 1 for example - not just any old team of cyclists with Type 1, but one of the top teams in the world. Many of our members have run marathons, trekked across far reaches of the earth or engaged in all sorts of other activities and achievements  - no reason whatsoever that you can't by just the same. It may seem a long way off and everything is new and scary and confusing right now, but in a few short weeks I'm sure you will be surprised at how much better you feel, and how much happier and more confident you are about the future


----------



## rachelha (Jun 8, 2012)

andrew1974 said:


> My eyesight has become really blurred since I found out and started insulin.  I have been told this would get better as its just me adjusting to the insulin.  Has anyone experience this and know how quickly is goes back to normal.



I am normally really short sighted and my eyesight went the other way, for about 3/4 weeks I could actually see without my glasses.  I thought may be diabetes is not so bad if my eyesight is fixed but it did not last.


----------



## Tina63 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi Andrew, and welcome to the forum.  You are still very obviously reeling from the shock of your diagnosis.  It is a big thing at any time in your life, and I'm sure truly terrifying to begin with.

You have done a wonderful thing discovering this forum so early on though.  It really is an excellent source of information, friendship and support, and in no time you will find yourself giving out advice to other newbies too.  Keep on visiting here for more advice, support and to vent any feelings you have.  Everyone is so helpful and supportive.

Just take each day at a time at the moment.  There is so much information overload at the start, and well meaning friends who think they know so much more than you start giving tips about what you should and shouldn't do and what will happen if you don't.  They invariably get it wrong.  There is so much ignorance about it as you will soon find out.

It's very early days for you still, and you will find it very bewildering and scary to begin with, but truly things will begin to settle down for you before too long.  Life really does go on.  There is no reason on this earth why you shouldn't see your children grow up and see grandchildren.  As others have said, the improvements in diabetic care have come on so much in such a short space of time, the outlook really is good.  This forum has many 'old-timers' (please don't hit me!!) who have grown up with T1 and are still going strong.  Good control, good management, and you will go from strength to strength.  

It's early days yet, you will soon get the hang of things.  Just hang on in there.

Tina


----------



## trophywench (Jun 8, 2012)

Going back ages on another forum we actually did a rough calculation of how many years experience of D we had if you just added up everyone's individual experience.  In 100 or so active members at the time including all the current newbies where we usually knew exactly, we had summat ridiculous like 1200 years !


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 8, 2012)

Slightly surprised that you mention Insulatard twice a day as a T1 - did your team give any reason why they chose that rather than one of the mixeds? (though as others have said - as T1 you'd really want to be on MDI for added flexibility and more accurate control)


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi Andrew

Another long term T1'er (23 years) with all toes etc counted for, and hubby is also a member of the club 33 years and doing fine..

Bit of a shock being told you'll diabetic, I had a double whammy, One phone from doc, you'll diabetic and pregnant  and a bit like you no history of diabetes in the family, still isn't and I'm a great-great Aunty now!  Oh me and my twin sister are the the babies of our family, youngest 2 of 9  thought I'd better explain before you started to think I was prehistoric  But I'm getting my Grandma title near the end of September when my first Grandchild is born.

All the emotions you are feeling are quite normal as coming to terms with our diagnoses is akin to going through the the 5 stages of grief...  Sinking in of the diagnoses, morning for our lost lifestyle's adjusting to our new lifestyle, asking  'why me' and replanning our future aspiration's etc...  As with grief no particular order and no specified time to go through each stage! 

But you've found a good forum, a place where we all help with hints, tips and explanations, and what works with us, more than ready to listen when days seem gloomy and full of despair and all you want to do is rant away or share a concern without worrying the wife...

P.S

Can I ask, did you manage not to swear when shown how to do your injection and the nurse said, go on get on with it?

As I still remember my first injection, in those days it was disposable syringes and you had to draw up your insulin from 2 vials (quick and background insulin), I was admitted into hospital to be started on insulin anti-natal ward, and fortunately one of the Midwife's was a T1...  She talked me through drawing up the insulin as she draw up her own injection, showed me how to inject, then said now do yours

I managed a shocked and stuttered trying not to swear'You've got to be Joking, I ain't no nurse'!


----------



## andrew1974 (Jun 9, 2012)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Slightly surprised that you mention Insulatard twice a day as a T1 - did your team give any reason why they chose that rather than one of the mixeds? (though as others have said - as T1 you'd really want to be on MDI for added flexibility and more accurate control)



Thank you all so much for your help.  It is helping me so much.  You are really all very special people to offer this support.

Re insulatard.  They have told me they want to ease me into the use of insulin so that I get my dosage correct and get me used to using it.  They said they would not want me to go onto MID until i had got used to taking insulin.  I guess they are trying to easy me into it and get me used to the injections.

I want to use MDI so will be pushing for this as soon as they will let me.  I did ask about the pumps but they said it would be unlikely I would get one because I need to have special circumstances and they are expensive.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 9, 2012)

andrew1974 said:


> Re insulatard.  They have told me they want to ease me into the use of insulin so that I get my dosage correct and get me used to using it.  They said they would not want me to go onto MID until i had got used to taking insulin.  I guess they are trying to easy me into it and get me used to the injections.
> 
> I want to use MDI so will be pushing for this as soon as they will let me.  I did ask about the pumps but they said it would be unlikely I would get one because I need to have special circumstances and they are expensive.



Who is it you are seeing? Your GP or a specialist hospital clinic?

It's not unusual for T1s to be put on twice a day to get used to the idea of taking insulin, but insulatard is not a usual choice for that therapy as far as I'm aware. Usually a 'mixed' insulin is prescribed which has a proportion of rapid acting (to deal with carbs eaten) and a proportion of slow acting (to deal with glucose output from the liver). 

Insulatard is a medium-long acting with an onset of perhaps an hour, a peak between 1hrs and 12hrs then a fade up to perhaps 18-24hrs.

Not saying your team have got it wrong, just never come across that as an approach for a T1 before and was interested in the thinking behind it.


----------



## andrew1974 (Jun 9, 2012)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Who is it you are seeing? Your GP or a specialist hospital clinic?
> 
> It's not unusual for T1s to be put on twice a day to get used to the idea of taking insulin, but insulatard is not a usual choice for that therapy as far as I'm aware. Usually a 'mixed' insulin is prescribed which has a proportion of rapid acting (to deal with carbs eaten) and a proportion of slow acting (to deal with glucose output from the liver).
> 
> ...




I don't know why they have put me on this one.  Maybe because of the high ketones.  They have taken my bloods to check that I am definitely a type 1 but they have not confirmed yet.  They suspect I am because of the sudden onset and the fact I am fit and healthy otherwise.  They said it could take 6 weeks to confirm the blood tests.  I am seeing the diabetic nurse at the Oxford diabetic clinic


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 9, 2012)

Ah OK, guess that must be GAD/c-peptide tests.

Sounds like they are on the case. Hope your levels settle gently over the next few weeks. Are you testing/recording your own Blood Glucose levels? Would be worth noting what tou are eating (approx estimate of grams of carbs) too - this will give your nurse very useful information to go on.


----------



## andrew1974 (Jun 10, 2012)

I had a better day yesterday but got an unexpected result for my before evening meal test.  I had a baguette for lunch with tuna at about 1 pm and then did not eat until near 7pm which is the time I took the test.  The reading was 3.9 which is the lowest I had been since I started looking at the Gloucouse.  I felt fine and ate a roast dinner after and the reading went up to 7.3. This low result scared me because I thought I might have gone hypo and I was nervous about going to bed in case anything happened in my sleep.  I have slept ok but now awake at 5pm feeling negative about the future again.

I was asked to take 9 units twice a day yesterday instead of 8 twice a day.  However when they realised my low reading they said take 8 again in the evening.  I feel scared now that i will yo yo and never get control.

Would a pump be better and how do you get these.  Do the Nhs supply these or do you buy privately.  If you do buy privately how much do they cost and do you you still need to buy insulin etc.  do you also get guidance on how to use them.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi Andrew

I understand your concerns, but please try not to panic. Living with D is a marathon, not a sprint and you are still jostling at the starting line. You need to take some time to get used to living with the condition, and begin to learn how you and it get along together. 

Right now, in my opinion a pump would not be appropriate for you, because you need to learn a number of management techniques to use one effectively - without them it is just a (very) expensive piece of plastic. That's not to say it won't be right for you at some stage, but right now you don't even know how much residual pancreas action (sometimes called the honeymoon period) you still have. 

First thing is to wait for those tests to come back - then you will have a definitive answer on type. 
A move to basal:bolus (Multiple Daily Injections) would help you balance insulin with food
Some sort of course/education about carb counting will allow you to adjust an manage your doses with the support of your team
If you still have difficulty achieving the target level of control when using these techniques (and the most modern insulins) then you may be considered for pump therapy

It probably seems very frustrating - but you are only a few weeks in - you have many happy, healthy diabetic years ahead of you 

Just take it steady and you'll get there


----------



## trophywench (Jun 10, 2012)

Just {{{Hugs}}} Andrew.

Let's consider your dinner last night .... I assume it was a normal roast with all the trimmings including roast potatoes and gravy made with Bisto granules for instance, or even in the meat tin with the residual fat and all the scruchy bits off the meat.  And possibly even a Yoorkshire pud.

All these things are cooked in or contain, fat.  (read what it says on a Bisto tub if you don't believe me - Oxo granules have a lot less fat though)  What does fat do?  - it slows down the ingestion by the body of the carbohydrate in the meal (and the protein but we don't need to consider that in this case)  so that means a meal containing fat doesn't usually shoot your BG up as high as it would if eg the spuds weren't roasted and weren't mashed with butter, and the meat was grilled instead of roast and you didn't have Yorkshires and you didn't have gravy.  

That means the 7.3 reading would go on for quite a bit longer than if you'd say shot up to 9 after the meal and then come down again before bed.  With a fatty meal it will gradually go up, achieve a long medium 'high' and then slowly come down again but not diastrously because by that stage the 'fact acting' part of your insulin will be wearing off - generally takes 4 hours, maybe 5 hours, to tail off completely.  Then all you are left with is the slower insulin working - and we all need that just to keep our hearts beating our lungs breathing, our digestive systems doing their bit etc etc.

There is a lot to learn Andrew and you can't do it in a matter of weeks.  I've had D for 40 years and you know what? - I still reckon I learn summat new nearly every single day - thanks to forums like this one.

Don't try to run before you can walk, my boy.  Take baby steps, you'll get there quicker, just like when you walk up a hill.  You'll get to the top still able the breathe properly and be able to relax and just enjoy the view !


----------



## andrew1974 (Jun 10, 2012)

I know this is going to take a while but I am scared that if I don't get it right quickly then I will suffer lots of problem very soon.

I am confused with the fat thing. Should I not be trying to get the fat out of my diet to avoid heart problems.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jun 10, 2012)

As to pumps..

They are POM item, so even if you privately funded you would need a prescription to obtain one, they cost around ?3000 to buy the pump, which will come with a 4 year warranty, then for the consumables you looking at ?100-?150 a month!

Theoretically as they are 'just' a delivery system there isn't a reason why they can't be used from diagnoses....  But a pump will only ever be as good as the user using them..

If the user doesn't know what data or how to collect the data or interpret all this, it becomes as useful as an Iphone without a sim card!  Even when you know all this, setting them up and fine tuning is quite a learning curve..

Problem with diabetes, give you all the information you need all at one go, then you suffer information overload and learn nothing...  As you need to build up the basic's then this enables you to expand outwards...  Without understanding the basic's you can't expand outwards..

And in reality, yes during the basic learning process the body does take a battering, but the body is pretty forgiven and won't hold it against you for ever...  It will only hold it against you if, you fail to learn to take control over a long period of time, then it generally gives you warning or two to get you to change your ways, and start controlling again..


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 10, 2012)

andrew1974 said:


> I know this is going to take a while but I am scared that if I don't get it right quickly then I will suffer lots of problem very soon.
> 
> I am confused with the fat thing. Should I not be trying to get the fat out of my diet to avoid heart problems.



Nasty complications typically take years to develop (more problematic for t2s who may have had elevated sugar levels for years before diagnosis). The very best approach (from what I've read) is a steady improvement over weeks/months.

As to fat in the diet, you will need to come to your own conclusions really as to how important low fat is in your case (many things with D are frustratingly individual). The official line is that people with diabetes should follow a low fat approach to healthy eating, managing/moderating their carb intake to help BG levels. Diabetics have a higher likelihood of CVD/CHD and are set tighter targets for cholesterol (for example). There are research arguments for and against this approach so you'll have to reach your own conclusions with the help of your clinic/team who know your history and individual case.


----------



## Mark T (Jun 10, 2012)

andrew1974 said:


> ...I am confused with the fat thing. Should I not be trying to get the fat out of my diet to avoid heart problems.


Also, remember that not all fats are equal!

It's worth removing saturated fats from your diet.

But that doesn't mean that you need to cut all fats from your diet.  There isn't anything wrong with mono/poly-unsaturated fats and some are actually essential oils which you need.


----------



## Amanda102 (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi Andrew, I have not been on the forum for a few days and have been reading through all the posts. My daughter was diagnosed type 1 last October and I can sympathise with how you are feeling right now. It was really like a period of mourning for both my daughter and I and in many ways we are still adjusting now. Everybody on here is right though. Too much info at the start and too high expectations are not a good thing. I am only realising now, as our nurse is gradually changing targets and tightening things up a bit, that she was breaking us in gently to give us a chance to get used to the whole thing. That was definitely  the right approach as we would have been completely overwhelmed otherwise.  My daughter, who is now 12, is coping well 7 months on, but we still hit unexplained highs and lows and I am coming to realise that this is something that is actually quite normal.  What has changed is that we are getting more confident in dealing with them. My daughter still plays football, does athletics, goes to sleepovers, in fact does all that she did before she was diabetic, it just needs a bit more thought and planning.

I suppose what I am trying to say is go easy on yourself and take your time. It will get easier and it doesn't need to stop you doing anything.  The people on this forum are magnificent (as you have already discovered) and will be a huge source of comfort and advice for you as they have been to me. 

Keep your chin up!


----------



## lauraw1983 (Jun 26, 2012)

Just reading this reminds me so much of me at the start, I was devastated. I couldn't think straight and process it at all.

It was only November last year I was diagnosed, and like you much of my thoughts were about my children - I have a son who is nearly 6 and a daughter who is 2.

It's a hard thing to be dealt, there is not getting away from that because every day you must look after it - but you will get there I promise. I am still learning loads myself all the time, and as frustrating as it can be, I also actually find it quite interesting, in a weird way. I just wish it wasn't me it was happening to 

I think the quicker you can get onto MDI the better, than in itself will help you a great deal.

There's lots of conflicting advice about fat but the basic principles are the same for a diabetic as a non-diabetic - healthy diet in moderation!!! Unfortunately it's not always so easy to follow but you will get there once you start to learn how different foods affect you.

You'll be ok


----------



## Bigus Matus (Jun 28, 2012)

Andrew
welcome to Diabetes  i am 39 and have been type 1 for 25 years. Once you have got to grips with the condition it just means making a few adjustments to your life such as getting a man bag to carry all your needles and blood testing kits etc, but overall i live life to the full and live a normal life..
i can understand completely how you feel, one bit of advice is, talk about how you feel with your family, its new to you, but its also new to them
good luck]
Mat


----------



## RuthieG (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi Andrew

I ws diagnosed aged 27 (36 now) with type 1 after never really being ill in my life and like you it was a total shock. I have no family history and knew very little about it.

You said you want someone to tell you that if you look afer yourself all will be fine and all that - well, it will actually!

I have lived with it fine, done loads of sporting events that I probably wouldn't have if I didn't have the challenge of diabetes and lived just as fine as I did before but, having said that, it does involve some hard work on your part.

You must seek help from the professionals, read up and learn as much as you can and then you can live a healthy life with your family well into old age. I recently wnt to a type 1 info group and there were loads of oldies there who had grown up kids, good jobs and apart from the diabetes were totally normal and healthy.

Don't panic - this is a largely manageable condition and although hard work it* does not *ruin your life. Although i don't blame you for beng in a state of shock and fear and for feeling hard done to because you have lived healthily etc.

I am curently pregnant wth my first child and for the first time ever have realised that diabetes actually has a massive effect in my life (not in a good wa of course) because up until now it hasn't had. I think apart from the pregnancy being such hard work to manage at the moment, for the most part you can carry on regardless. 

So your wife is pregnant and I am pregnant (with type 1) and we will be here to see them grow up and it never crossed my mind that I wouldn't and hopefully when you have had time to compute and see how it is to live with, it won't cross yours either.

Good luck Andrew and work hard but please don't think you have been handed a death sentence

Ruth


----------



## andrew1974 (Jul 2, 2012)

Thank you all so much for the replies.  I keep returning to these comments when I get down to give me courage.  They do help so much.

And Ruthie.  I wish you all the best for the pregancy and birth.  It is a magical moment when it happens


----------

